

Sending holiday cards, but I don't have addresses, so I made SendSpree - colevscode
https://www.sendspree.com

======
PStamatiou
Nice work Cole. Postcard on the run has something like this that they call
"Gopher" <http://www.postcardontherun.com/postal-gopher>

But I like the open-ended use of SendSpree. Though I wish I could just type in
an email, instead of having to auth with one of cloudsponge's gmail/etc
integrations. This reminds me to code up a simple mailer/form for Picplum
users to fetch addresses. Though oddly enough it has rarely been requested
from our users.

------
latchkey
This app seems like a massive identity collector.

Also, I accidentally figured out what port they are running on because FB
redirected me to it when I didn't agree to connect.

<http://sendspree.com:22222/>

------
aarondf
This is potentially a very useful site. I wish I had this a a few weeks ago as
I've recently been inundated with address requests! Thanks for doing this.

On a side note: I see Twitter Bootstrap, Mailgun, and Cloudsponge. Any other
providers being used here? I love seeing projects that take advantage of the
available resources / frameworks. Truly nice work.

~~~
colevscode
You got the big ones. Django on nginx+uwsgi hosted by linode in the back. This
was my first bootstrap site, and boy was I impressed. I love how functional
bootstrap is-- all the basic UI elements are available. For a quick job, it's
a great option.

------
SHOwnsYou
Combine with sendwrite.com like functionality for effortless letter sending?

------
ojilles
I needed to do this a few months ago, this could have been really helpful.
What I did instead, was export one Gmail contact to CSV, import that into
Google Docs Spreadsheet, then create a form there that people can fill out
(with just the fields I needed) and send that off to their email. Once
collected, I could easily sanitize the data, use it for my offline mailing
(announcement card in this case) and export it back into Google Contacts (now
I have the info always on my phone, etc).

------
homerowilson
I traveled around the country once for a long while without an address.
Friends sent me letters and parcels using general delivery at post offices. It
worked quite well!

------
jasonshen
I've wanted this since forever - it's so awkward to ask for addresses and keep
all of them sorted. Thank you for building this!

